# Photoshoot pic



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hey guys and girls, Last night a friend of mine who is a pro photographer did a shoot with me and a mate, here is a pic he just sent me. I have more coming so ill post them as i get them. Im currently off gear btw so im not at my best but happy with the results of some clever lighting etc..










What do you think? I love it, its the best pic i have of myself and ive never really seen my back before so quite happy with that 

S2d9QSa-rG4[/MEDIA]


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks awesome mate, something quite "frank mcgrath" about it!! Hope he didn't photoshop your muscles bigger than they are


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking pretty **** hot mate tbh! What sort of size are you in that pic? And remember, good lighting is a bb'ers best friend


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gear or not you look great there mate.

(And hot, shh don't tell Ramsay or he'll get jealous  )


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

wow...not surpised you are happy with the results...fantastic pic


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thats fkn excellent tiger!! looking well mate  you still shoulda got on stage this year tho (no i will not let it lie lol)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bloody hell Paddy..... you gotta be happy with that :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Am with weeman on the competing thing too.... you're not gonna get off with that one lightly lol!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Padderz, ya big photo wh0re bag!!!

Ace picature and I'm also on the band wagon with Bri and Zar..... You know my views on this!! GET ON THAT FRICKIN STAGE NEXT YEAR OR ELSE!!!

You'll get messed up Ssssstephen!! pmsl!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, im only like 211 lbs in that pic, lost a bit of size after having a virus and then coming off gear.

Lol weeman, i will compete but only when im truly ready ( i keep using this excuse - maybe i need a new one? pmsl)

And yes those are my real muscles lol only the lighting etc was 'shopped.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Thanks guys, im only like 211 lbs in that pic, lost a bit of size after having a virus and then coming off gear.
> 
> Lol weeman, i will compete but only when im truly ready ( i keep using this excuse - maybe i need a new one? pmsl)
> 
> And yes those are my real muscles lol only the lighting etc was 'shopped.


What a bollox excuse.

In that case, you'll never be ready, as there will ALWAYS be something you want to improve on.  

Shuttit and do as we tell you :cool2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You look bigger than 211 - how tall are you?


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

you look good mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

lol cheers lou, you always make me smile 

and

ok zara ill do what you tell me hah 

dmcc im 5'11, maybe the scales were wrong i was 15.3 this morn on empty.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what a fantastic pic, you look awesome!!!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome mate you looking fantastic looks like something out of MD mag! your mate did a great job of the pics as well:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking big. i would of put you at 16.5-17 stone tho :/


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thank you guys.

Bigdom if i look bigger than i am i must be doing something right....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah you must be lol. or im just a lardass


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking awesome mate, get some fake 25's like the pro's use for next time


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah you must be lol. or im just a lardass


You said it LOL

You look quality Tiger mate. Great mass. You should get on stage regardless of feeling mate as you will benefit greatly from dieting down and rebounding from it. Get your feet wet mate mate and I garuntee you won't regret it.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Look great fella, some good mass on you!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pic mate, got some right size on you! And yea you look bigger than 211, i've got 10lbs on you FFS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Badass picture!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I was actually 214 i just realised lol, still im a lightweight atm.

Thanks for all the comments im well chuffed


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks good mate.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

thats a mint picture matey  anymore?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks again guys, got this one today, dont really like it so much tho


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Quality mate, what do you do to train delts? Outstanding!


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Both are great photos mate, I think that second one would look nice as an avatar if you cropped it nicely


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:w00t: :w00t:

:drool:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks again you guys 

My delts are built with the usual things db presses and loads of side laterals but tbh they grow alot from benching etc as well.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

looking good big lad, how are the legs developing?


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Great Pics - your mate has talent. Put some smaller plates on next time - that will pee every one off ;-)


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

[email protected] the legs are shrinking as i havent trained them since i got sick but ill start blasting them again soon.

lol cheers jass ill do that


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

You look huge, good going mate.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Hey guys and girls, Last night a friend of mine who is a pro photographer did a shoot with me and a mate, here is a pic he just sent me. I have more coming so ill post them as i get them. Im currently off gear btw so im not at my best but happy with the results of some clever lighting etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good pic.


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

First pic looks amazing bud, if you look like that while sick and off gear then once you're back to 100% you'll definitely do some damage on stage


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pics mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Both great pics. Keep up the good work. IF I was you I would get the first one framed or something like that. Awesome pic


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

1st one looks great

2nd doesn't do you justice going of your avatar


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Brilliant photo's mate.. as said your delts are like cannon balls!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Once i get a job im going to get back into BB seriously and compete, just hard to find a job atm so diet is crap and although i have some gear i dont wanna waste it.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Thanks everyone. Once i get a job im going to get back into BB seriously and compete, just hard to find a job atm so diet is crap and although i have some gear i dont wanna waste it.


 :bounce: :bounce: :devil2: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great in the pic, i love black and white


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Look superb!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great Pic mate  Looking Awesome:thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Just got a couple more emailed to me


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

:w00t: :drool: Awesome pics! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

great pic  what was the photoshoot for


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

looking good big man.

Love the first Pic, In fact its Brilliant.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you could turn me gay tiger lmao.......


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

ragahav said:


> great pic  what was the photoshoot for


 Thanks, my mate is a pro photographer and he asked me if id like some pics done as he's putting together a portfolio of athletes.



Geo said:


> looking good big man.
> 
> Love the first Pic, In fact its Brilliant.


thanks bro.



MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you could turn me gay tiger lmao.......


pmsl do you think you can handle my meat?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

are they puma speedcats?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:w00t: :w00t: :drool: :drool: :drool:



MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you could turn me gay tiger lmao.......





Tiger81 said:


> pmsl do you think you can handle my meat?


Can i watch? :drool:

Tiger, you need to flip those pics inti mirror image hun....it means the writing on your boxers won't be backwards


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao not that she was looking closely or anything hahahaha


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Robbie said:


> are they puma speedcats?


yes, they are.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pmsl

i have no idea how to flip the image thats the way i was given the pics.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Here mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Oh yes thats better!

thanks stud


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tigre Tigre Tigre!! You are a top class photo wh0re!!! 

Pics look ace.

You making it down to ony o the shows.....??? We have some unfinished phone charger cage fights to settle .........!!

Best be on the creation slams and steroid shake diet as of NOW!!! Oh and up them fish oils to double doses too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Bam!!! yes im a whore ok i admit it!

Na not gonna make any of the shows, moneys tight as i lost my job (sob sob) so ill miss out.

Yes we do have some unfinished phone chaga issues - im gonna mess you up girl!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Bam!!! yes im a whore ok i admit it!
> 
> Na not gonna make any of the shows, moneys tight as i lost my job (sob sob) so ill miss out.
> 
> Yes we do have some unfinished phone chaga issues - im gonna mess you up girl!


Awe thats a shame Padderz. My mate has a spare ticket for the Scottish too.

Oh Ssssstephen, you KNOW I punch you in face!!

Or what wazzit....?? I punch you in the heart!!! PMSL!!

Weepons at the ready... I won't axe you again!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Awe thats a shame Padderz. My mate has a spare ticket for the Scottish too.
> 
> Oh Ssssstephen, you KNOW I punch you in face!!
> 
> ...


Really?

Hmm, i might take you up on that spare ticket - how much is it? ill need to check im not on the door that night but if im not i think i might be there.

PMSL loving the sia banter, you crack me up girl :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

man your shoulders and arms are totally amazing. very good stuff. Your avatar pic shows them off well too.

Im jealous now, i need a mate who's good at 'fixing' the lighting


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Really?
> 
> Hmm, i might take you up on that spare ticket - how much is it? ill need to check im not on the door that night but if im not i think i might be there.
> 
> PMSL loving the sia banter, you crack me up girl :lol:


Erm dunno how much they are.... 15 squid I think... :confused1:

If you want it let me know cause if nay I'm gonna put it on Rippedglutes....

Oh the banter!!! The laughs we had back in 'nam!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

